# Hi Newbie here from Wellington New Zealand



## montysshyboi (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi there everyone, Im Michelle and currently own a 13yr old unraced 16hh standardbred, would love to hear from anyone else that hails from little ole New Zealeand somewhere deep in the south pacific.. haha

Love standardbreds, their temparement is beaten by no other and extrememly loyal, forgiving and easy to teach.. People say that they are ugly but I got me one thats not hahaha well I dont think he is anyways..

Great to be on the site its huge compared to the NZ forum Im currently on..




























Im really into natural horsemanship methods for training and have nearly completed Level One Parelli


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Ugly? No way, I think he is gorgeous. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Annabel (Apr 4, 2007)

what a beautiful horse! hes definatly not ugly! and the area looks gorgeous to!


----------



## Annabel (Apr 4, 2007)

what a beautiful horse! hes definatly not ugly! and the area looks gorgeous to!


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

8) YAY!!! another Kiwi! I probs need to welcome myself again since I havn't been on for awhile. The sun is shining so we are all out horsin..in the Wairarapa and Manawatu, not far from you.
Anyway....Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Wow, nice horse, he's gorgeous!


----------

